# Free bear bait



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have about 1000 lbs of waste candy available for bear bait. I already killed a bear and this is leftover. It is located in Orem. It is just white gumdrop type candy. The bears loved it at my bait site. You can have it all or just some.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Let's see the bear! 

Congrats, and good on you passing it forward.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That's an awesome gesture but yeah, I agree with Vanilla we are gonna need some pics!


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, here she is. I told a brief story about this bear in the other recent bear thread on this forum. Long story short, I had 2 bears on cameras for 2 weeks. Both were decent boars. One cinnamon and one a dark chocolate. I decided I needed to finish my hunt with whichever of these two that came in next. (Knee trouble was limiting my trips). It was getting close to dark and this bear came in. Same color as the choc cinnamon boar from earlier in the day. Shot the bear and found it was a sow. I was so mad at myself and also worried about getting out in the dark that I skinned it up and packed everything out without even taking pictures. She didn’t have cubs and is a decent bear but I’m still not feeling too happy about the whole situation. Time will heal my shame


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

No cubs, no problem. Good job! Bet she’ll taste great n make a nice rug


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hope that sour taste goes away and you can enjoy the experience eventually with fondness. Congrats on the bear!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Nothin wrong with that bear, especially when we could use a few less predators out there


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Made me a big batch of Bear Burger this past weekend. 

It will eat fine, regardless of sex. Will eat much better than that bland, chewy tag would have that's for certain.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

PM sent Stripey. 
I figure if I get as much as possible, I'll fill the tag early, then have a bunch of bait to find a good home. 

Congrats on the bear!


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Taxidermist has a fall hunt so he needs it worse than I but if you have any left, I would take all that I could get.


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

2:22 said:


> Taxidermist has a fall hunt so he needs it worse than I but if you have any left, I would take all that I could get.


PM sent 2.22


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

meat looks awesome. I love bear.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

stripey22 said:


> Ok, here she is. I told a brief story about this bear in the other recent bear thread on this forum. Long story short, I had 2 bears on cameras for 2 weeks. Both were decent boars. One cinnamon and one a dark chocolate. I decided I needed to finish my hunt with whichever of these two that came in next. (Knee trouble was limiting my trips). It was getting close to dark and this bear came in. Same color as the choc cinnamon boar from earlier in the day. Shot the bear and found it was a sow. I was so mad at myself and also worried about getting out in the dark that I skinned it up and packed everything out without even taking pictures. She didn’t have cubs and is a decent bear but I’m still not feeling too happy about the whole situation. Time will heal my shame
> 
> View attachment 152341


You should feel ZERO shame, do you know how many of our dwindling deer herd you just saved?
Thank you!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Stipey, Thank You for the candies!

When you said you had some candy....HOLY COW, you weren't kidding. I'm still trying to put it in barrels. I rigged up a rain gutter that leads to the barrel, then scoop up some candy and let it slide into the barrel.

Thanks so very much!!


----------

